# I need a comparsion between Marware Eco-Flip and M-edge Flip Jacket



## carebear (Jan 1, 2010)

I just received a Kindle 2 for Christmas and I am looking for a cover. I plan to keep the Kindle 2 in the cover all of the time for maximum protection. 
My husband has had a Kindle 2 for about a year and the Amazon cover. I have used his Kindle in the cover and I have concluded that I do not really like the Amazon cover for several reasons. I am left-handed and find that holding the Kindle in my left hand is uncomfortable, it applies pressure to the palm of my hand.

So, I decided that all book type covers will cause the same problem. Even though I love the Obernon covers and I have emailed them to find out if they plan to make a flip top cover.

I have narrowed my search to 2 flip top covers. I have seen a good review of the Marware Eco-flip (http://www.marware.com/products/Kindle2/Eco-Flip-for-Kindle-2-0) but not for the M-edge flip Jacket (http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-Kindle-Jacket-Display-Generation/dp/B002YGQAXO/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=IRHCVHQYU1RW0&colid=2WIRS41OSSERU). Does anyone have any comments on these covers, especially the M-edge flip Jacket?

I am specially interested in weight, if the Kindle 2 is secure in the cover, and if the canvas cover of the M-edge Flip jacket is attractive or not.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I have the Marware Vue cover and the weight is very light. I imagine the amount of material to be roughly the same, and should be very light. The way that the Kindle is held in the case is very secure. Here is another thread regarding the Flip: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14798.msg284512.html#msg284512. As well, here is my review of the Vue which might help to answer a few of your questions: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12119.msg232121.html#msg232121. I am very happy with the Eco-Vue, btw.
Unfortunately I don't know much about the M-edge, but I'm sure someone here does. Good luck making your decision!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I really like the colors of M-Edge Flip Kindle Jacket (Fits 6" Display, Latest Generation Kindle), Black w/Tan


----------



## hooly (Jul 28, 2009)

I just got the M-edge flip for Christmas.  Previously I had my Kindle in a leather M-Edge go (opens like a book) which is a very nice cover but I didn't like holding it open like a book and folding it back wasn't comfortable either. 

Love the flip! Much lighter than the leather cover but still feels like it will afford decent protection.  The Go feels more substantial but the Flip feels substantial enough if that makes sense.   I also like the elastic holds it closed also can be used to hold the flap in place when reading so it's not flopping around but because it's a flip over the top cover, I can also use it like a book stand when I'm reading in bed. 

It's well made, stitching is all good, canvas seems sturdy.  My only complaint is I can see needing to use a lint brush on it!  I have two mostly white greyhounds and I got the navy cover.  You do the math   That's not a flaw per se but if M-edge duplicated the flip in a slick material I'd prefer that.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

If you haven't considered the M-Edge Platform, that might be an option for you too...  the vinyl will be lighter than the leather.  I have it in the purple pebbled leather and find it comfortable to use in either hand.  I sometimes stand it on laptop lapdesk when reading in bed or prop it against pillows when reading on my side.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## carebear (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.

I did consider the M-Edge Platform and I am concern with the extra space on the left hand side for the light. I have small hands and I am concerned that I would have trouble reaching the next page button when I hold the kindle with my left hand.

I had a Eureka moment yesterday and decided that I could put the Kindle upside down in the Oberon cover that I am thinking about getting.  This way the cover could fold to the right.  I know that Oberon does some custom orders but I wondering if they would flip the design on the cover.  I am gong to post another question and try to get ahold of the Oberon customer service when they come back from vacation. 

Thanks again for the advice.


----------

